# Sound Treiber für Kubuntu



## Darkas (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi!

Ich suche nach einem Soundkartentreiber für Linux. Ich hab jetzt schon länger gegooglet, aber bin leider nicht so recht fündig geworden. Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, was für eine Soundkarte in meinem Rechner steckt. Im KInfoCenter (KDE) bekomme ich zwei Audio Devices angezeigt:
0: HDA Generic (DUPLEX)
1: SAA7 134 PCM

Dann habe ich noch Synth devices und Midi devices: Not enabled in Config. Weiß jemand was für einen Treiber ich benötige?


----------



## zeroize (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi Darkas,

es würde glaub ich helfen, wenn du die Ausgaben von "lspci" (Anzeige aller PCI-Geräte im Rechner) und "lsmod" (Anzeige aller geladenen Module) posten würdest, dann kann man anhand dieser Angaben erkennen, was für eine Soundkarte erkannt wurde, bzw. ob überhaupt ein Modul für die Soundkarte geladen wurde.


----------



## Darkas (20. Dezember 2007)

klingt schonmal vielversprechend. Ich weiß leider nicht genau, welche Informationen dafür relevant sind, deswegen poste ich einfach mal alles 

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller
00:00.6 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Security Device
00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge
00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller
00:03.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller
00:09.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A SATA 2-Port Controller (rev 80)
00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07)
00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)
00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)
00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)
00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)
00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)
00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to ISA Bridge
00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller
00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)
00:13.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 01d3 (rev a1)
80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
```

lsmod

```
michael_mic             3584  4
arc4                    2944  4
ecb                     4480  4
blkcipher               6784  1 ecb
ieee80211_crypt_tkip    12032  2
aes                    28608  1
ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     8448  1
nls_iso8859_1           5120  1
vfat                   14208  1
fat                    53916  1 vfat
nls_cp437               6784  2
isofs                  36284  1
udf                    85252  0
ipv6                  269088  10
binfmt_misc            12680  1
rfcomm                 40856  0
l2cap                  25856  5 rfcomm
bluetooth              55908  4 rfcomm,l2cap
ppdev                  10116  0
acpi_cpufreq           10056  1
cpufreq_conservative     8200  0
cpufreq_ondemand        9228  2
cpufreq_powersave       2688  0
cpufreq_userspace       5408  0
cpufreq_stats           7360  0
freq_table              5792  3 acpi_cpufreq,cpufreq_ondemand,cpufreq_stats
dev_acpi               12292  0
pcc_acpi               13184  0
tc1100_wmi              8068  0
sony_acpi               6284  0
container               5248  0
dock                   10268  0
button                  8720  0
ac                      6020  0
sbs                    15652  0
i2c_ec                  6016  1 sbs
video                  16388  0
battery                10756  0
asus_acpi              17308  0
backlight               7040  1 asus_acpi
nls_utf8                3072  2
ntfs                  107764  2
lp                     12452  0
fuse                   46612  0
snd_hda_intel          21912  1
snd_hda_codec         205056  1 snd_hda_intel
snd_seq_dummy           4740  0
snd_seq_oss            32896  0
snd_seq_midi            9600  0
snd_rawmidi            25472  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event      8448  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
saa7134_alsa           15392  1
snd_pcm_oss            44544  0
snd_mixer_oss          17408  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                79876  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,saa7134_alsa,snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq                52592  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer              23684  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
zd1211rw               53124  0
snd_seq_device          9100  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
ati_remote             12296  0
ieee80211softmac       31360  1 zd1211rw
ieee80211              34760  2 zd1211rw,ieee80211softmac
ieee80211_crypt         7040  3 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211
usbhid                 26592  0
hid                    27392  1 usbhid
saa7134               122080  1 saa7134_alsa
parport_pc             36388  1
parport                36936  3 ppdev,lp,parport_pc
i2c_viapro             10132  0
pcspkr                  4224  0
serio_raw               7940  0
psmouse                38920  0
snd                    54020  15 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,saa7134_alsa,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
soundcore               8672  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         10888  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
video_buf              26116  2 saa7134_alsa,saa7134
compat_ioctl32          2304  1 saa7134
ir_kbd_i2c              9872  1 saa7134
i2c_core               22656  4 i2c_ec,saa7134,i2c_viapro,ir_kbd_i2c
af_packet              23816  8
via_agp                11264  1
agpgart                35400  1 via_agp
ir_common              31236  2 saa7134,ir_kbd_i2c
videodev               28160  1 saa7134
v4l2_common            25216  2 saa7134,videodev
v4l1_compat            15236  2 saa7134,videodev
shpchp                 34324  0
pci_hotplug            32576  1 shpchp
evdev                  11008  5
tsdev                   8768  0
usb_storage            72256  1
ext3                  133128  1
jbd                    59816  1 ext3
mbcache                 9604  1 ext3
libusual               17936  1 usb_storage
sg                     36252  0
sd_mod                 23428  7
ide_cd                 32672  1
cdrom                  37664  1 ide_cd
sata_via               12548  4
ata_generic             9092  0
via82cxxx              10372  0 [permanent]
ehci_hcd               34188  0
via_rhine              25608  0
mii                     6528  1 via_rhine
uhci_hcd               25360  0
usbcore               134280  8 zd1211rw,ati_remote,usbhid,usb_storage,libusual,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
libata                125720  2 sata_via,ata_generic
scsi_mod              142348  4 usb_storage,sg,sd_mod,libata
generic                 5124  0 [permanent]
thermal                14856  0
processor              31048  2 acpi_cpufreq,thermal
fan                     5636  0
fbcon                  42656  0
tileblit                3584  1 fbcon
font                    9216  1 fbcon
bitblit                 6912  1 fbcon
softcursor              3200  1 bitblit
vesafb                  9220  0
capability              5896  0
commoncap               8192  1 capability
```


----------



## zeroize (20. Dezember 2007)

Also, wenn man lspci glauben darf, handelt es ich um eine VIA HD Audio Device und die richtigen Module dafür sind auch geladen - bei welchen Programmen hast du den Probleme mit der Soundausgabe?


----------



## zeroize (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub, ich habe nach kurzer Rechere im Ubuntuusers.de-Forum das Problem gefunden - siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_installieren/HDA?highlight=(sound)


----------



## Darkas (20. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt habe ich ein Problem: ich kann den Codec in der ALSA-Configuration nicht finden. Bei head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec* gibt er mir das aus:

```
Codec: VIA VIA VT1708
```
Aber danach habe ich erfolglos gesucht. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------

